# LR files don't open in Photoshop



## bobweder (Feb 14, 2019)

Today I updated  to LR 8.2 (build 1204643) and Photoshop 20.0.3. Ever since the update, photos within Lightroom won't open in Photoshop (via CMD E or Photo -> Edit In). Photoshop will launch, but the photo doesn't open. I don't get any error message.  In the "recent files" window within Photoshop (or via File -> Open Recent), double clicking on some of the files (all which originated within Lightroom) will open. Others won't open, yielding the error message "file not found". The files are seen by Lightroom and are editable by Lightroom.

Next, I tried using a different catalog containing files I rarely use. The catalog had to be updated from a release of LR that was at least 2 years old. All the files showed as "missing". I used the "locate" feature to find one of the folders. After that, files  added back would open in Photoshop via CMD E. I switched back to my main catalog; the problem remains.

Using Mac OS 10.14.3 on 

I've:

Removed the LR and PS preferences.
Rebooted a bazillion times
Saved/Optimized the LR database

Please, someone, send Lassie to help me!  //Bob


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 14, 2019)

Are your original files on a NAS? See here: Lightroom Classic/Camera Raw: "Edit with..." -"Open"does not work for photos from NAS | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## bobweder (Feb 14, 2019)

Jim...thanks for pointing me in the right direction. 

YES, all my files are on a NAS. After 5 minutes of experimenting, I determined that the issue only occurs with RAW files (Canon, in my case). I don't have any issues with TIFF or JPG files.

I'll downgrade to ACR 11.1 and report back.


----------



## bobweder (Feb 15, 2019)

Jim, downgrading to ACR 11.1 fixed my issue. I get an alert message in LR prior to the file opening in PS. It gives me the option to "open anyway" or "render using Lightroom". Any idea if either approach has a benefit over the other?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 15, 2019)

When you use the "Edit in PS" function, and LR and ACR are at the same level, LR passes the original file and the edit metadata to ACR which silently does the raw conversion before handing off the rendered date to PS. That data is held in the system cache and only gets written to a new PSD or Tiff file when you "save" in PS. The only time problems can arise is when new develop functions are added to Lightroom and Camera Raw (e.g. Dehaze) in the last update and have been applied in Lightroom. If Camera Raw is back level, it wouldn't be able to understand those particular edits, so they would be ignored. However, because LR and ACR are not at the same level, LR detects this and gives you the option to "Render using Lightroom" or "Open Anyway". Obviously the latter would ignore any edits if they are from a function that doesn't exist in the current back-level version, but "Render using Lightroom" allows you to have LR do the rendering, thus preserving the effect of all the edits, before passing the rendered file to PS.....the downside of this is that the PSD/Tiff is created on disk immediately in LR, thus you'd need to delete it afterwards if you don't subsequently make any changes in PS.

But as there were no develop changes in this update, you should be OK to use "Open Anyway".


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 15, 2019)

A workaround (temporary)

For Classic:
Select multiple images (instead of one)  - Edit in PS
CC is not affected


----------

